# Phobia of crickets



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a phobia of crickets, so i find it hard when feeding them to my pets! Does any one have any tips to help? 
Thanx :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

use locusts instead :2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> use locusts instead :2thumb:


or roaches or hoppers or meal worms 


roaches is best though


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Not shure i would be allowed roaches in my house and im also kinda scared of them to :eek4:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

man up? :lol2:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You get desensitised over time... I couldn't go near one when I started, and I could almost voluntarily touch one now. I just got better at handling them without contact and preventing escapes.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

there is away of avoiding touching them put a toilet role tube in the cricket tub and after 10 mins grab it and you should have alot of crickets in the middle then u can just tap it and loads will drop out this may help alot and eventually you will then stop being a wuss and sort it out with your hands lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

When i bought my first Crestie & fed her on crickets i bought a cricket keeper (bad move as they can escape from it very easily :devil. Soon put them into a faunarium as it's more secure. I now use the tubes from the keeper to collect the crickets, i can put a bit of calcium in there & just give it a shake & empty it out into the viv for them :2thumb:. I have just had a brilliant idea too if you don't have any keeper tubes, if you know anyone who uses Steredent for cleaning false teeth the tube these come in will do the same job :2thumb:. Just put the tube in, crickets climb in & then you pop the lid on & empty the crickets into the viv (you don't even have to touch them :whistling2.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Malagasy said:


> I have a phobia of crickets, so i find it hard when feeding them to my pets! Does any one have any tips to help?
> Thanx :2thumb:


Shake the box and open a corner up and they normally drop/jump out that's what i normally do or you could use tweezer's or just grab one and don't even think you have it in your hand then chuck it in, i grabbed a adult locust the other day and my little brother started shouting what are you doing their scary.


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

I think im ok with them no and i use tweezers no but they are expensive to keep bying and i tryed breedin them and gave the food and gel but they still just die!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Just get over your fear.

Crickets cannot harm you. It's an irrational fear, so rationalise with yourself. 

Start slowly. Hold a dead one for half hour a day, then move onto live ones when you're ready.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Dont they bite though i think thats what puts me off them ? i sound like a big girl lol
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> Dont they bite though i think thats what puts me off them ? i sound like a big girl lol
> cheers,
> Ryan


sure they bite you...if you're dead and rotting.

never been bitten


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Shake the box and open a corner up and they normally drop/jump out that's what i normally do or you could use tweezer's or just grab one and don't even think you have it in your hand then chuck it in, i grabbed a adult locust the other day and my little brother started shouting what are you doing their scary.


That's what I do, not because i'm scared of them but it seems the most escape proof. Open the lid just enough to shake some out straight into the tank. I've not managed to tweezer one yet, they move to fast!

Alternatively, get Dubia Roaches since they can't jump or fly they will be easier to work with even if you don't want to touch them.

I'm a lizard newbie and from what i've read Roaches are far better to have in the house than Crickets as they can't escape from a large plastic tub, even if you left the lid open!


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been bitten by crickets before now. I've also seen them trying to munch on my lizards, but I've seen locusts try that too. The worst from either is when they eat each other and the one being eaten with no head or no torso is still running around like everything is hunky dory. I suppose a key element is to keep them fed and watered. :lol:

Dubia Roaches are quite charming when you get to know them. They'll eat from your hand and don't climb up the side of tubs.


----------



## Sean Hickey (Jun 3, 2010)

could try putting them in a freezer to cool them down abit makes them more slow and less active that might help since they wont be flying about :notworthy:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

barrow_matt said:


> That's what I do, not because i'm scared of them but it seems the most escape proof. Open the lid just enough to shake some out straight into the tank. I've not managed to tweezer one yet, they move to fast!
> 
> Alternatively, get Dubia Roaches since they can't jump or fly they will be easier to work with even if you don't want to touch them.
> 
> I'm a lizard newbie and from what i've read Roaches are far better to have in the house than Crickets as they can't escape from a large plastic tub, even if you left the lid open!


I'm not bothered by cricket's, before i used to use a big plastic tank to keep them in i had about 5 cricket box's in it and i accidently kick it over and they all escaped.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I hear putting flies in the fridge works to slow them down, maybe you could do that with the crickets?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Carlie said:


> I've been bitten by crickets before now. I've also seen them trying to munch on my lizards, but I've seen locusts try that too. The worst from either is when they eat each other and the one being eaten with no head or no torso is still running around like everything is hunky dory. I suppose a key element is to keep them fed and watered. :lol:
> 
> Dubia Roaches are quite charming when you get to know them. They'll eat from your hand and don't climb up the side of tubs.


does it hurt? crickets I got are so docile, not even a nibble, and I don't freeze...


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

im not good with crix either so i use a small sieve to catch them in then quickly place a piece of card over the top then just gently shake them out into the viv


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a cricket keeper in a flexarium. I have it on the inside to see if there are any escapes from the cricket tub.


----------

